# Jumping Solutions?



## norcal (Jul 5, 2009)

Are there any solutions or ideas about how to keep young goats (wethers) from jumping on you.  

They both are jumping on me, alot.    I can't get in their pen to do anything, and it makes me want to NOT go in their pen.  

Is this just part of the territory for younguns?   They are 6 & 7 weeks old.  

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Thomas423 (Jul 5, 2009)

Just keep working with them.   Goats are smart and fast learners.


----------



## norcal (Jul 5, 2009)

HOW to work w/ them?   How do I train them?   That is the question.


----------



## username taken (Jul 5, 2009)

Give them a sharp smack on the nose and loud voice NO!

They will learn quite quickly


----------



## lilhill (Jul 6, 2009)

Get a $1 water pistol and squirt them in the face when they get in your "space".  That will break them fast.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Jul 6, 2009)

We have young kids that are like that, I just push them away with a very sharp NO. As they get older here they learn not to put feet on me.

DH on the other hand is the cookie man and they take a little longer to un learn from him. But they do learn.

Nancy


----------



## Chaty (Jul 6, 2009)

I agree with lilhill they dont like the water intheir face. Also if you let a goat start something they dont forget it. Always start goats not jumping or chewing on you when they are babies and this will last. Bad habits are the hardest to break as when they are little its cute but as they get older its not so cute anymore and they have gotten alot heavier. I dont let mine jump on me as they are the larger type goats and even the Nigerians that are smaller dont get w\away with it either.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 6, 2009)

I've found that saying, "UH-UH!" rather sharply sounds goatie to them and they respond rather quickly.  I haven't had too many babies to train....just two this year....but I've had grown-up goats that came to me with BAD habits around feeding, jumping up on me to get to whatever was in my hands.  Not nice.  When I accidentally said uh-uh instead of no, it worked great.  I also would knock them off with my knee, push them sideways, not backwards, so they don't fall and get hurt.  Glaring eyes work well, too.  All animals understand firey eyes, I use it on horses all the time when I am working on an unfamiliar horse.  You have to mean it, though.  All animals read body language and tone more than humans, so they can tell if you are even slightly wimpy about it.


----------



## norcal (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the hints.   The problem w/ the water gun, would be that my hands are always full.   Maybe I can try to find time just for training. 

I just don't always have the TIME.


----------

